# Anyone else react to Shingrix vaccine?



## Ronni (Nov 19, 2022)

I got my shingles shot # 1 yesterday. Site of shot reaction is uncomfortable, plus I was completely wiped out by yesterday afternoon. I went to bed for 3 hrs. I never nap during the day so that was highly u usual for me. Also I’ve never had that reaction to a vaccine before. Today I’m still feeling puny, but I’m at least somewhat functioning.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 19, 2022)

I want to get one. I have just gotten the flu shot last week, so I guess I'm ready. @Ronni I always feel tired and fall asleep with a vax.


----------



## DebraMae (Nov 19, 2022)

They say if you react that is a good thing.  It is supposed to mean your body is mounting a response.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Nov 19, 2022)

Ronni, I did have side effects for the Shingles vaccine, both #1 and #2.

Same as you, sore arm at injection site, actually felt poorly, light nausea,
and mild muscle pains throughout my body, all these lasting best I can recall
for about two full days.  I was feeling poorly enough to have to call out on my
job those days, could not pull it off at all.

Now, I know of others who had no side effects except a sore arm at the injection
site, and not a thing more.


----------



## HoneyNut (Nov 19, 2022)

Shingrix made the covid vaccine look like a walk in the park.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 19, 2022)

I had a sore arm, about the same as the other arm that had a flu shot.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 19, 2022)

Well, I had a bout of shingles awhile back
One medical source said that's my vax, no need for a shot...ever.
Another source said I need to follow up with the vax

I haven't
It's been about two, maybe three years


----------



## Been There (Nov 19, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I had a sore arm, about the same as the other arm that had a flu shot.


Ditto


----------



## leastlongprime (Nov 19, 2022)

on set of symptoms:
#1 sore arm, 1 day bed.
#2 sore arm, afternoon rest/nap
tolerable.

I had shingles at 39. And it does hurt, bad. 20+ years of post nerve sensitivity.
YNMV


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 19, 2022)

*I had shingles as a child. Intend to get the vaccine.*


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 19, 2022)

Misa got hers a couple days ago. Her arm hurt and she had flu like symptoms for about 1/2 a day. She took 2 Ibuprofen, and did a lot better.


----------



## oldpop (Nov 19, 2022)

I received mine a few months ago. I felt like I had the flu for about a week.  I would still rather have the shot than Shingles.


----------



## Jules (Nov 19, 2022)

My arm was sore for both #1 and #2.  Same for my husband.

Friend and her husband felt awful for days.


----------



## Jules (Nov 19, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Well, I had a bout of shingles awhile back
> One medical source said that's my vax, no need for a shot...ever.
> Another source said I need to follow up with the vax
> 
> ...



A friend has had shingles three times.  She was in really bad shape.  Her DIL who is a nurse told her that it was impossible to get it after you’ve had it once.  She was really wrong.  
She eventually got the shot Shingrix shots.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2022)

Haven't gotten it yet but my friend did and she felt kind of bad after it.


----------



## Ronni (Nov 20, 2022)

Jules said:


> A friend has had shingles three times.  She was in really bad shape.  Her DIL who is a nurse told her that it was impossible to get it after you’ve had it once.  She was really wrong.
> She eventually got the shot Shingrix shots.


A lot of folks believe that if you’ve had it you can’t get it again. Or if you get the vaccine you won’t get shingles. Just anecdotally I know that’s incorrect because I have friends who’ve had multiple bouts of shingles, and who’ve been vaccinated.

The CDC states that it’s possible to get shingles more than once. Stress, some medications, and certain health conditions can reactivate the virus and trigger the symptoms of shingles. When shingles occurs more than once, doctors refer to it as recurrent shingles. Recurrent shingles is more common among people with a compromised immune system.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 20, 2022)

Ronni said:


> Anyone else react to Shingrix vaccine?


Yes, but nothing bad, no worse than the average flu shot.  You seem to have a bit more reaction...

I suspect few if any reactions are as bad as getting shingles.


----------



## 1955 (Nov 20, 2022)

I’ve read that you only get shingles if you had chicken pox. Also, it’s only contagious if you’re exposed to someone with it while they have blisters. Since I didn’t have chicken pox I’ve been on the fence about getting this one. Am I missing something?


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 20, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I suspect few if any reactions are as bad as getting shingles.


Shingles ain't no picnic
I've experienced much worse things, but the constant irritation for days on end will cause one to climb the walls


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 20, 2022)

1955 said:


> Since I didn’t have chicken pox I’ve been on the fence about getting this one.


I don't think you need it, but you might ask your doctor.


----------



## David777 (Nov 20, 2022)

Have a December 21 appointment to get the second Shingles vaccine dose.

https://www.drugs.com/sfx/shingrix-side-effects.html

The site includes valuable data from records for percentages for specific side effects for many drugs.  From the main drugs dot com page one needs to select the professional tab.


----------



## J-Kat (Nov 20, 2022)

My sister-in-law got the shot and had reddened areas break out on her abdomen and back.  She was miserable and in pain for several days.  I’ve been reluctant to get the Shingles vaccine because of her experience plus I had really bad reactions to the Covid shots.


----------



## Jules (Nov 20, 2022)

Ronni said:


> I have friends who’ve had multiple bouts of shingles, and who’ve been vaccinated.


Do you know if they had Shingrix or the other early brand of vaccine.  Many years ago there was a single shot vaccine that had a much lower rate of efficacy.  Shingrix is the gold standard right now and even it’s not 100%.


----------



## win231 (Nov 20, 2022)

Ronni said:


> A lot of folks believe that if you’ve had it you can’t get it again. Or if you get the vaccine you won’t get shingles. Just anecdotally I know that’s incorrect because I have friends who’ve had multiple bouts of shingles, and who’ve been vaccinated.
> 
> The CDC states that it’s possible to get shingles more than once. Stress, some medications, and certain health conditions can reactivate the virus and trigger the symptoms of shingles. When shingles occurs more than once, doctors refer to it as recurrent shingles. Recurrent shingles is more common among people with a compromised immune system.


_"I have friends who’ve had multiple bouts of shingles, and who’ve been vaccinated."_
Interesting that people still want such a vaccine.
If that doesn't define _"useless_," I don't know what does.


----------



## David777 (Nov 20, 2022)

Another unpleasant side effects vaccine is Dtap, (tetanus, diptheria, pertussis) that I just received at KP along with a pneumococal p. vaccine Friday 2:30pm.  Left shoulder still has armpit and muscle soreness but overall body effects have decreased.  Overall cytokines in fake battle throughout my body including head I was very much subtly aware of.  So doing its job of causing a reaction my immune system then develops cell walls chemical receptor keys for.  Show up and its an internal earth mammal chemical war.


----------



## Ronni (Nov 20, 2022)

win231 said:


> _"I have friends who’ve had multiple bouts of shingles, and who’ve been vaccinated."_
> Interesting that people still want such a vaccine.
> If that doesn't define _"useless_," I don't know what does.


Well having had shingles and been completely debilitated by it, I will do whatever I can to not have to go through that again. So if the vaccine lessens the impact should I come down with it again, I’m all for it!!


----------



## BC Flash (Nov 20, 2022)

Yes, it is possible to have multiple bouts of shingles:

Can you get shingles more than once? - Harvard Health


----------



## ElCastor (Nov 20, 2022)

Shingles once and Shingrix twice. Frankly I don’t understand the fear of a sore arm for a day or two when the consequences of failing to vaccinate can be truly terrible. In the case of shingles, chronic pain or even blindness. Just get that vaccine!


----------



## Ronni (Nov 20, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I suspect few if any reactions are as bad as getting shingles.


I had one bout of shingles a couple years ago, no big deal at all. Wasn’t sure whether or not to get the vaccine because my episode was so mild. Then I got it again earlier this year and it was some of the worst pain I’ve ever felt, and I’m not a lightweight when it comes to pain!!  

My doc said to wait 6 months before getting the vaccine, but to GET it!!  And you’re exactly right @Alligatorob, I’ll take a much worse reaction than mine, over another bout of shingles as severe as I had last time!


----------



## rwb (Nov 20, 2022)

Had both shots well over a year ago.  No issues or reactions.  But I am fortunate as I never have a reaction from vaccines.  My wife often has a sore arm and may be tired for a day or so.


----------



## shedevil7953 (Nov 20, 2022)

Ronni said:


> I got my shingles shot # 1 yesterday. Site of shot reaction is uncomfortable, plus I was completely wiped out by yesterday afternoon. I went to bed for 3 hrs. I never nap during the day so that was highly u usual for me. Also I’ve never had that reaction to a vaccine before. Today I’m still feeling puny, but I’m at least somewhat functioning.
> View attachment 251119


That's pretty much how I've reacted for 2 days to flu and COVID vaccines/boosters.  Arm hurts like hell and itches for several days.


----------



## Ronni (Nov 20, 2022)

shedevil7953 said:


> That's pretty much how I've reacted for 2 days to flu and COVID vaccines/boosters.  Arm hurts like hell and itches for several days.


@shedevil7953 The itching yes!! I’ve never experienced that before at a vaccine site!  Still hurts like hell today which I can deal with, but the itching is very unwelcome!


----------



## perplexed (Nov 20, 2022)

I have had shingles twice in the past 3 years are so. I am more afraid of vaccine for some reason.


----------



## Jules (Nov 20, 2022)

Friend of a friend - she got shingles in her eye.  Even after all the agony, it’s not looking good; she’ll likely lose most of her sight.


----------



## ElCastor (Nov 20, 2022)

Jules said:


> Friend of a friend - she got shingles in her eye.  Even after all the agony, it’s not looking good; she’ll likely lose most of her sight.


The Chicken Pox virus lies dormant for a lifetime on the spine at the root of a nerve - until it wakes up. It can be any nerve, but if it‘s one that travels to the eye, or various other precarious places, watch out! That’s why minor discomfort from the vaccination is more than worth it.


----------



## David777 (Nov 20, 2022)

2+ days after the Dtap vaccine, its effect are finally winding down.  Strongest vaccine side effects I've experienced.  I had a strong bout of shingles Christmas 2013 or 9 years ago. Felt like I seriously injured a lower back disc and would never again have much an active physical life again.  But then the itchy red bumps arose.  Two vaccine shots since. A few shingles bumps rise up every year or two and last for a couple weeks.The vaccine does not kill off all the chickenpox virus embedded in one's nerves but helps prevent new cases from becoming serious.  Anyone of we old folk that has had even an average case is not going to let a day or two of vaccine second effects from being stuck.


----------



## mrstime (Nov 20, 2022)

We don't know if we ever had chicken pox, so just as a precaution we got the Shingrix all we had was a sore arm for a couple of days. That was true of the second shot too.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2022)

Ronni said:


> Jules said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know if they had Shingrix or the other early brand of vaccine. Many years ago there was a single shot vaccine that had a much lower rate of efficacy. Shingrix is the gold standard right now and even it’s not 100%.
> ...


Just curious Ronni, if you know if those who were vaccinated and got shingles, had the other older type, or the newer SHingrix one?

The previous one was a _live virus vaccine, so some of us were advised not to get it.  _The current Shingrix one is *not* live, and I intend to get it in early 2023, when it will be covered by Medicare.

@J-Kat  Your SIL might have had the previous live one?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2022)

Do you feel a lot better, yet, @Ronni 
I hope so, and how many days did the Vx effects last?


----------



## Ronni (Nov 26, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Do you feel a lot better, yet, @Ronni
> I hope so, and how many days did the Vx effects last?


@Kaila I felt crappy day of vax, napped for 3 hours….and I NEVER take naps! My arm hurt.  Next day I just felt off…sluggish, tired, didn’t nap any more but was vaguely achy and slow.  That was it, day 3 I felt back to normal except for sore arm which lasted 3 or 4 more days, but better each day


----------



## Ronni (Nov 26, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Just curious Ronni, if you know if those who were vaccinated and got shingles, had the other older type, or the newer SHingrix one?


I know for sure of one person who had the older vax and two who got Shingrix


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2022)

Ronni said:


> I know for sure of one person who had the older vax and two who got Shingrix


Do you think that everyone gets the 2nd of the 2-shot Shingrix, too?  Or do some people not go back for the 2nd, and are then possibly less protected than if they'd had both?
Just wondering, but I'm decided on getting them.  Thanks, Ronni, and everyone for sharing!


----------



## win231 (Nov 26, 2022)

Ronni said:


> Well having had shingles and been completely debilitated by it, I will do whatever I can to not have to go through that again. So if the vaccine lessens the impact should I come down with it again, I’m all for it!!


I also had shingles 40 years ago.  I'd also be all for a vaccine, IF I thought it protected.
I think people want _something_, so they can _feel _protected whether they are or not, which is OK.
At least they're not advertising the Shingles vaccine as a way of _"Protecting Others,"_ like the flu & Covid vaccines.  They don't need to; the fear is sufficient as it is.


----------



## Nemo2 (Nov 27, 2022)

Neither of us had a reaction to the shot.......unfortunately for me I had mine after already contracting shingles.  7+ years now, I guess, I've been seeing an eye physician/surgeon after it spread from my forehead to the eye, (interesting factoid, it only ever goes down one side of the face and impacts that eye).

Have had a lens replacement, but the shingles is encroaching on that now too.  Take prednisolone drops three times a week.

May have to eventually have laser treatment...but that is not without risks so I'll have to weigh the odds.

Oddly enough, (or perhaps not since I believe I posted elsewhere that my grandmother used to say when I was a kid "No sense, no feeling"), I encountered no pain when I had it, other than a relatively mild itch/rash.

My supervisor, given that whatever I get differs from other people's experiences, says she believes I'm from another planet.  (One day I'll bore you with what we have come to call 'The Fake Malaria'.)


----------



## CC123 (Dec 28, 2022)

I got my 2nd Shingles vaccine yesterday. I had trouble sleeping. Woke up with a bad headache and an achy body. Today I am so fatigued and I have a headache and sore muscles, achiness all over and a slight fever. I feel like I have the flu.  I didn't have issues with my first vaccine.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 28, 2022)

CC123 said:


> I got my 2nd Shingles vaccine yesterday. I had trouble sleeping. Woke up with a bad headache and an achy body. Today I am so fatigued and I have a headache and sore muscles, achiness all over and a slight fever. I feel like I have the flu.  I didn't have issues with my first vaccine.


Gosh, I hope you feel better, very soon!
Let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Chet (Dec 28, 2022)

My health care provider keeps trying to push it on me and I keep refusing. If I have not gotten it in 80 years, I ain't worried about it. They are pushing a shot for tetanus too and the answer is the same. There has got to be $$ in it for them somehow.


----------



## Right Now (Dec 28, 2022)

CC123 said:


> I got my 2nd Shingles vaccine yesterday. I had trouble sleeping. Woke up with a bad headache and an achy body. Today I am so fatigued and I have a headache and sore muscles, achiness all over and a slight fever. I feel like I have the flu.  I didn't have issues with my first vaccine.


A friend of mine  had a similar reaction as you with his 2nd vaccine.  It only lasted a couple of days and he's doing well now.


----------



## win231 (Dec 28, 2022)

Chet said:


> My health care provider keeps trying to push it on me and I keep refusing. If I have not gotten it in 80 years, I ain't worried about it. They are pushing a shot for tetanus too and the answer is the same. There has got to be $$ in it for them somehow.


Of course.  If there wasn't, they wouldn't bother.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 29, 2022)

I never had chickenpox even though I've been exposed to it many times.


----------

